# Tour boat sinks in lake - 19 dead



## Loki (Oct 3, 2005)

_A tour boat has capsized and sunk in a lake in New York state.

The 12m (40ft) glass-enclosed boat flipped over in Lake George shortly before 1600 local time (2000 GMT) in calm weather.

County Sheriff Larry Cleveland told the local Glens Falls Post Star newspaper that 19 people had been killed, but this has yet to be confirmed.

The boat, the Ethan Allen, was reportedly carrying 47 passengers, mostly senior citizens, the paper said.

Sheriff Cleveland said the tour boat had overturned after being swamped by the wake of another vessel.

Lake George is 50 miles (80km) north of the state capital Albany. The boat was said to be on the west side of the lake when it sank. _

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/4303278.stm


----------



## Poi E (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah bloody awful. Either that was an overloaded pleasure craft or the other boat was a fast cat, not an ordinary steamer!


----------

